

Ask HN: Help Get Underscore.js Added to Remy Sharp's JSBin - shawndumas

<i>JS Bin</i>[1] is an open source collaborative JavaScript debugging tool built by Remy Sharp.<p><i>Underscore.js</i>[2] is a utility-belt library for JavaScript that provides a lot of the functional programming support.<p>Up vote my github feature request[3] to get two great tastes in one; please and thanks.<p>-----<p>[1]: http://jsbin.com/<p>[2]: http://documentcloud.github.com/underscore/<p>[3]: http://github.com/remy/jsbin/issues#issue/32
======
8ig8
This is gonna sound a little snarky, but isn't that the benefit of OS code.
You can do add your own features if you really want them.

Edit: Clickification:

<http://documentcloud.github.com/underscore/>

<http://jsbin.com/>

<http://github.com/remy/jsbin/issues#issue/32>

~~~
shawndumas
not snarky at all. in fact it was what i thought just after hitting submit.
but it's php and i was hoping to avoid learning it...

I am in the middle of CoffeeScript, Scheme, AWK, ZSH, and git.

